# Cook(s) Wanted on Nantucket Island!



## Factotum (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Posted one of these last year and wanted to try again in the knife community. 

Looking for a change of pace? Feeling stagnant in your current job? Want to spend your summer in one of the nation's prime vacation areas? 

We are hiring line cooks for the Summer 2017 season. We are officially open May - December, but we could work something shorter if you have time constraints. Pay is solid (over $1,000 a week for the right person) and that's with housing INCLUDED. A grand a week no rent ain't too bad. Plus, you'll be working for our extremely knowledgable chef who has both a culinary and baking degree from the CIA and has worked for such NYC greats as Daniel Boulud, David Bouley, and Wylie Dufresne. 

It's a great opportunity for someone wanting to switch things up for a few months, or just get a different Chef's take on things. And with the pay and provided housing, you can just sublet your current place go right back to your life when season is over.

If anyone wants more info please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## skewed (Apr 3, 2017)

If I didn't have kids, I would be all over this. Sounds like a great experience coupled with nice pay. Wish I knew someone worthy of doing this but sadly I wouldn't wish any of the people I work with on you.


----------

